# Postmil Historicism



## JM (May 19, 2020)

A. W. Pink was a Dispensational Premillennialist in his early years. Latter he embraced Amillennialism and wanted all of his earlier Dispensational material burned but his work _The Antichrist_ can still be found online. In it he attacks Historicism and Postmillennialism.



“The dominant view which has been held by Protestants since the time of the Reformation is that the many predictions relating to the Antichrist describe, instead, the rise, progress, and doom of the papacy. This mistake has led to others, and given rise to the scheme of prophetic interpretation which has prevailed throughout Christendom. When the predictions concerning the Man of Sin were allegorized, consistency required that all associated and collateral predictions should also be allegorized, and especially those which relate to his doom, and the kingdom which is to be established on the overthrow of his power. When the period of his predicted course was made to measure the whole duration of the papal system, it naturally followed that the predictions of the associated events should be applied to the history of Europe from the time that the Bishop of Rome became recognized as the head of the Western Churches. It was, really, this mistake of Luther and his contemporaries in applying to Rome the prophecies concerning the Antichrist which is responsible, we believe, for the whole modern system of post-millennialism.”

Yours in the Lord,

jm

Reactions: Like 1


----------

